# comunicacion sony ericcson t226



## elo_nelus (Jun 23, 2007)

hola a todos...

bueno lo que deseo es comunicar primero el t226 con pc ., para probar la comunicacion, he sabido que lo hacen a traves de comandos at y parece ser mas facil .
lo que quiero es hacer una llamada, mandar un mensaje y contestar una llamada.
ya estoy haciendo el cable de datos, si alguien me podria facilitar los pines del celular  y su funcion(pines) se los agradeceria. 

consulta: 

para hacerlo con pic  debo mandar el comando al celu nada mas ?  
existen otras maneras de comunicarse con el t226 ?


si alguien me puede dar un ejemplo con comandos at .. de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## aerodesliza (Ago 6, 2007)

Busca información en el forum en verdad k hay mucha cualkier cosa y puedes escribirme


----------

